# How loud do you listen to your SQ system on a daily basis?



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Just curious how loud you listen to your system if say your volume went to 35 (Alpine).


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, I put 21-25 but i would change it now that I realize mine only goes up to 30. I guess I'd be around 28 or so on the Alpine. I like it as loud as possible with still being comfortable. I do turn it down at stoplights though. I'm not against "that guy" but, just not interested in being him.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Kind of point less not knowing type of music/wattage/speakers/size of cabin/etc, isn't it?

Why do you ask?

That being said I still did vote. :laugh:


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Salami said:


> Kind of point less not knowing type of music/wattage/speakers/size of cabin/etc, isn't it?
> 
> Why do you ask?
> 
> That being said I still did vote. :laugh:


My thoughts, at first, but then realized that "max volume" is subjective for everyone. Some like a lot more max volume and power than others. So on a scale from 1-35, this poll is asking where you listen relative to the the maximum volume you'd tolerate.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

How loud.... Too loud. Lol
I can't help myself, I enjoy feeling it as much as hearing it.
I'm not talking just bass, but the strike of a snare, rumble of toms, the reverb and wail of a guitar, etc.

I don't really get into it until I can feel the music, employing more of my senses than just hearing.

Although this is usually done on the highway, not in town. I always try to be respectful of others.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I'd guess around half my full gain most of the time, give or take. I only dial it up loud 1-2 times a week, loud being short of any clipping but enough to feel the subs. But I have more gain in mine so I can play older CDs at about the max the HU will do, so on newer material I can't turn it up all the way. I also hate the slow volume controls on most HU so sometimes I gain it even higher and never turn the HU all the way up. Some days it is playing quiet and I never turn it up, I don't seem to have a typical volume setting anymore.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

I voted 21-25 after converting it from my 62 max on my Pioneer. It is kinda pointless though as amp power and gain setting would all play part in the system. I use 40 out of 62 with loudness engaged in my EQ setup. If I turn it up a little I get less bass, if i turn it down I get to keep the bass. With a Radioshack dB meter I measure 92-96 dB of volume while playing music. EQ curve between a B weighted and Andy Wehmeyer's curve.
Plenty of bass and impact at a decent volume, love it. Oh yeah, all my music is on a USB stick converted to AAC leveled with replaygain.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Amp gains set all the way down to 3v, I max out at about 50-52 on a max of 62. Loudness, BBE, compression, all turned off. 'Average' attenuation of about 4db on one side and 3db on the other, across 8 octaves, on the eq. 

Works out to the 26-30 range.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*What did you say?*


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a 20 min drive to work daily, but my 3 year old son is with me. So my volume is very low. Once I drop him off at daycare, I've got another 5min to work... That's when I let her loose.

I don't get many opportunities to listen how I like to listen. So given the chance I jack it up pretty good. Lol


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

A properly setup SQ system will be similar in output. I would imagine even the most powerful system would max around 115db full range? We aren't talking SPL street pounders.. It's more a question of curiosity how loud people actually listen to their systems on a daily basis. I too enjoy feeling my music along with hearing it. This tends to be in the top 25% of the volume control. 

Obviously if you have your gains improperly set then your system may start clipping 1/2way through the volume control..


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

There's no 100 on the poll? lol


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

UNBROKEN said:


> There's no 100 on the poll? lol


Nice signature picture. :laugh:


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

You too....you did it better though. lol


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

On my last headunit (alpine cda-117) I would be at like 28-29 and be very happy. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=37.511860,-121.971895
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I listen to it at 6-15 out of 40, usually closer to the 8-10 range with the subs barely playing. That's almost as loud as the stock underpowered system would go at full volume. When it sounds good and everything is tuned, I tend to just listen to the music and enjoy at normal volumes. Occasionally I'll go up to 75% but that's rare anymore, mostly only when people are in the car and ask me to crank it.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Salami said:


> Kind of point less not knowing type of music/wattage/speakers/size of cabin/etc, isn't it?
> 
> Why do you ask?
> 
> That being said I still did vote. :laugh:



It's just a general question, no need to over think it:thinking:


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Hmm, I only crank it by myself and when the mood strikes, on an open road. With passengers it is often 1/3 or less.

I ran a 4x50 on highs for years, a 4x70 and 4x75 not a lot of difference. Now I have a 4x125rms class D and it sure has more power, it goes louder. But my subs would overpower the smaller amps easily so it was needed. I also tend to listen to it bass heavy when I crank it up, for more feel, so its the subs that need to go deeper and have output a little more than the highs....which was the way I set it up to work like, or actually be capable of since it depends on the type of music I have in at the moment.

I would say I can go 80mph on the expressway with all the windows down and not hear any road noise at around 75% of output, though I have not tried it since changing amps the 4x50 could just do it but the new amp is more clear at the same output...so it must have been clipping a little. On the other hand in the old days I liked to run 2x75rms 12v rated amps on highs, which would be around 100+rms in today's ratings.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Well.....um.....35.....LOL! I crank the knob off my 1500watt RMS SQ system every day! I like to feel the music as well as hear it. If the smack of the snare makes my eyes jump it's just right! Of course I have gone to great lengths to deaden everything and every frequency is controlled, no clipping, etc. Crankability is always a priority when I design and build a system for myself.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

36...I always try to squeeze out every last dB.
I would say around a little more than half right now so around 21-25...when everything is installed properly, it'll be less than that.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

sqshoestring said:


> Hmm, I only crank it by myself and when the mood strikes, on an open road. With passengers it is often 1/3 or less.
> 
> I ran a 4x50 on highs for years, a 4x70 and 4x75 not a lot of difference. Now I have a 4x125rms class D and it sure has more power, it goes louder. But my subs would overpower the smaller amps easily so it was needed. I also tend to listen to it bass heavy when I crank it up, for more feel, so its the subs that need to go deeper and have output a little more than the highs....which was the way I set it up to work like, or actually be capable of since it depends on the type of music I have in at the moment.
> 
> I would say I can go 80mph on the expressway with all the windows down and not hear any road noise at around 75% of output, though I have not tried it since changing amps the 4x50 could just do it but the new amp is more clear at the same output...so it must have been clipping a little. On the other hand in the old days I liked to run 2x75rms 12v rated amps on highs, which would be around 100+rms in today's ratings.



I'm glad to hear you can tell a pretty good difference between the 75w and 125w. I sounds like our listening styles are pretty similar. I'm getting ready to go from 75w to 175x6. Really just looking for better clarity and dynamics at the same listening levels with more SPL being a distant second.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

BuickGN said:


> I'm glad to hear you can tell a pretty good difference between the 75w and 125w. I sounds like our listening styles are pretty similar. I'm getting ready to go from 75w to 175x6. Really just looking for better clarity and dynamics at the same listening levels with more SPL being a distant second.


I ran an alpine F345, kicker 700.5, last was a dragster 4050 that seemed quite strong. Ran some other mrv alpine 4ch in there too. I have to say the kappa 4 was more clear at same volume (about max clean the old amp would do) and certainly ups the power. While it does not go *way* louder it goes maybe 25% louder on the volume scale or something like that. I don't think I need it to go louder than this, but sure it depends on the drivers you have. These are boston comps rated for a lot of power so makes sense they could use something with 100rms or more, but not knowing their specs. 50rms/ch was ok, but this has no lack of beans for me it is not a problem anymore.

I have a couple 4x50 I can bridge for 2x150, maybe will try them some time.

The balance is good now with 4x125 and 1x350. Only thing I need to figure out yet is response under 30 Hz and if the amp is affecting it, or if I need more power to get output down there and have to go back to a larger amp. 30 and up is very good aside from some midbass weakness this setup has...you know the 'next' project lol. Or it may turn out that is just the way these subs work in this car. I tried more than a few boxes and even larger ones did not have impressive output down low.


----------



## drufuss (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

drufuss said:


>


Looks like a Marshall.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> *What did you say?*


Now that is totally appropriate  I know how loud you like it. Is there a car shaking setting on there? But of course.... it was completely clean and composed at those levels


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> *What did you say?*





bertholomey said:


> Now that is totally appropriate  I know how loud you like it. Is there a car shaking setting on there? But of course.... it was completely clean and composed at those levels


A lot of people don't realize how hard it is to get SQ really loud and stay clean.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Fairly loud... "getting on the way of having a conversation" kind of loud. I prefer to crank the volume up to the level where either highs/high mid range is too ear piercing or the lows too punchy, then back down a little. The closer to live music sound level without being fatiguing, the better.


----------



## NucFusion (Nov 28, 2010)

When I have people in the car, usually around 18-20, but when I'm by myself, I like to listen to it around 27-28.

I loved the turn it up to 11 picture.


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Feb 17, 2010)

With my wife in the car with me I listen to it at about 0... because I want to give her my full attention and hang on her every word (just in case she reads this).

With my son in the car I am at about 20 or so.. this is loud enough so it drowns out the road noise and you can hear it but it is not by any means loud, very safe for his young (he is 4) ears. 

With just me on the way to work 27 or 28.. this is pretty loud and you probably couldn't have a conversation. and YES there is a HUGE difference in volume when you get into the 20s on my system...so the difference between 20 and 27 is humungous.

With just me on the way to play/ref hockey.... 34 or so. (my system goes to 40 and is clean up to 38... my gains are set so if someone cranks up the volume it will not hurt the system). This is "feel it in your chest" loud and I cannot listen to it at this level for more than one or two songs.


----------



## DinLuca (Nov 5, 2009)

pat_smith1969 said:


> With my wife in the car with me I listen to it at about 0... because I want to give her my full attention and hang on her every word *(just in case she reads this)*.


I laughed.

Well, my case is similar, when i'm driving alone, is about 66 to 70 of 80 (on Eclipse HU).

When my wife is with me, is about 20 max.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

DinLuca said:


> I laughed.
> 
> Well, my case is similar, when i'm driving alone, is about 66 to 70 of 80 (on Eclipse HU).
> 
> When my wife is with me, is about 20 max.


Same here. Really can't turn it up much unless for some reason it's a song she likes. Doesn't happen too often. :laugh:


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

It's kind of odd but mine gets in the way of conversation at 4-5 out of 40. No chance of conversation at the normal 8-12 even though it doesn't sound super loud.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I don't have a wife, kids, or girlfriend I can play it as loud as I want. epper:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

BuickGN said:


> It's kind of odd but mine gets in the way of conversation at 4-5 out of 40. No chance of conversation at the normal 8-12 even though it doesn't sound super loud.


Guess it all depends on your driver locations. I can actually maintain an elevated conversation at about 15-18.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Alpine max 35. I play at 27.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Gain settings and everything else comes into play.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

tintbox said:


> Gain settings and everything else comes into play.


See posts above toolbox. I think it was about post 8 I defeated this logic.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

I turn up one click louder than 36g talking. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Alpine head unit, max volume of 35. I have my gains set so I'm comfortable on most loud CDs(no digital media here) at volume 30 at the highest.

Driving to work, 5 minutes in the car - usually no louder than 25.
2 year old son or my dad(hearing impaired) in the car - usually no louder than 15.
Leaving work or cruising around town - 25
Driving on long trips by myself - 25-30

This thread has made me stop and think about how much I need to turn it down to avoid having to raise my voice to have a conversation with a passenger.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Obviously if you have your gains improperly set then your system may start clipping 1/2way through the volume control..


Or your gains are set up for this and 1/2 way on the headunit gets plenty loud.

think you would put the gain on your 50w amp at the same position as you would a 500w amp driving the same speakers, achieving the same volume levels? Nope. Try it with a typical home audio amp that does less than 100w vs a big ass pro audio amp that does muuuuch more. You'll see what I mean. 

There's really or right or wrong. That's all I'm tryin to say. 

I agree with everyone here... It's hard to answer the question while understanding what everyone else means. Now, if we can give SPL values, that would be cool. Something cool to do is use your phone apps to see what levels you listen at and what sounds around you are. 
I was curious to know what the fan I have to use to fall asleep with is at... 60dB according to the JL app on my iPhone. It's not an exact measurement but close. My system is at about 85dB.


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah its great feeling that kick and the bass shredding your back!


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

I like to set my gains where ½ way I’m maxing out on most music, even though the rule of thumb is ¾. 

80% of the time I’m driving alone and most of that time I crank it up, to the point that the windshield is buckling and wipers are dancing.

19% of the time my wife is in the car and she likes it quite loud as well. However her taste in music is drastically different than mine. That’s why I have 2 ipods in the glove box connected to the head unit at all times. One for my wife and one for myself.

I must say, it’s hard to look cool cranking Barry Manilow.:laugh:


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Depends how drunk I am. Normally I listen around 40 out of 62 (closer to 50 if the windows are down). But when I'm slightly tanked I take up to around 55 of 62, that's where my Q 4.150 just starts to soft clip, and I can't hear what color the stop lights are. 

Of course I do this parked somewhere cause I'd never drink and drive! Why risk getting in a wreck an losing all my audio equipment?


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

SoundChaser said:


> I must say, it&#146;s hard to look cool cranking Barry Manilow.:laugh:


Sometimes boys do things they don't want to do, so girls will do things they don't want to do.

On my way to the OKC g2g last week, I had to spend 4 hours listening to both kinds of music....country AND western. (Bonus points if you get the reference)

Gotta say though, 36G is the most valueable tool in my chest. Damn near perfect pitch, vocal coaching since she could talk, and her ex is a pro musician. She has been on both sides of the studio glass. Unfortunately she just isn't into audio so much. But she can hear issues with my setups long before I can. 

But I still turn it up one click higher than she talks lol


Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Fricasseekid said:


> Depends how drunk I am. Normally I listen around 40 out of 62 (closer to 50 if the windows are down). But when I'm slightly tanked I take up to around 55 of 62, that's where my Q 4.150 just starts to soft clip, and I can't hear what color the stop lights are.
> 
> Of course I do this parked somewhere cause I'd never drink and drive! Why risk getting in a wreck an losing all my audio equipment?


x2 Drinks definitely play a factor. I believe that's how I blew my last set of HT mids. :cwm13: Add 25% for inebriation.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

A normal volume w/ people in the car around 14-16.
My typical volume when driving alone, 20.
Pushing it pretty loud, 24.
I set my gains w/ the level at 30/35 on an Alpine W900 HU.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

bmiller1 said:


> x2 Drinks definitely play a factor. I believe that's how I blew my last set of HT mids. :cwm13: Add 25% for inebriation.


I don't drink anymore but I remember several times getting in my car the next morning after having a friend or GF drive the car and the sub levels being cranked all the way and the volume maxed out. It scared the hell out of me a few times. That's another reason I always set gains so I could play it 40 out of 40 and not hurt anything even though normally it's 8-12.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

BuickGN said:


> I don't drink anymore but I remember several times getting in my car the next morning after having a friend or GF drive the car and the sub levels being cranked all the way and the volume maxed out. It scared the hell out of me a few times. That's another reason I always set gains so I could play it 40 out of 40 and not hurt anything even though normally it's 8-12.


Sometimes I try to get my girl to take my truck saying "You can listen to the stereo". She doesn't care. I don't think anybody enjoys my audio as much as I do.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

SoundChaser said:


> I like to set my gains where ½ way I’m maxing out on most music, even though the rule of thumb is ¾.
> 
> 80% of the time I’m driving alone and most of that time I crank it up, to the point that the windshield is buckling and wipers are dancing.
> 
> ...



Ouch!


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Fricasseekid said:


> Sometimes I try to get my girl to take my truck saying "You can listen to the stereo". She doesn't care. I don't think anybody enjoys my audio as much as I do.


I'm with you. If my girlfriend and I go out, she actually tries to take her car so she doesn't have to hear it. :mean: I need to get rid of her.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

bmiller1 said:


> I'm with you. If my girlfriend and I go out, she actually tries to take her car so she doesn't have to hear it. :mean: I need to get rid of her.


I had a kid with mine so it's cheaper to keep her.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ha! Well played (as I write out this month's child support check).


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

bmiller1 said:


> Ha! Well played (as I write out this month's child support check).


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

I voted 11-15
My alpine 9887 goes up to 35 but I can't turn it past 16 for too long.. In all the videos i've seen guys turn theirs to 22ish and I dont see how... maybe it's just my system


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

I play mine as loud as I can RIGHT BEFORE ANY DISTORTION, CLIPPING OR ANY non sine wave as I have a gauge that tells me all this so my music is reproduced WITHOUT any annoyances. Do I want it louder? At times yes but this is a SQ vehicle and I want to keep my hearing so all this works out as my listening volume is well under 95 dB.

Note:First it blinks to warn me I'm getting into a little bit deviation from a sine wave and light is on when it clips.


----------



## NRA4ever (Jul 19, 2010)

I play mine at 21 to 25 a lot. If a good song is playing I'll run it up to 30. I set my gains with it at 30 so that is as high as I go.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I agree with everyone here... It's hard to answer the question while understanding what everyone else means. Now, if we can give SPL values, that would be cool. Something cool to do is use your phone apps to see what levels you listen at and what sounds around you are.
> I was curious to know what the fan I have to use to fall asleep with is at... 60dB according to the JL app on my iPhone. It's not an exact measurement but close. My system is at about 85dB.


The problem with this is (IMO) some people like a lot of Sub and that would give a much higher db level. I personally don't care for a bloated Sub heavy tune.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> The problem with this is (IMO) some people like a lot of Sub and that would give a much higher db level. I personally don't care for a bloated Sub heavy tune.


How about testing with the sub off? Maybe that would cause other problems... I like it a little sub heavy once in a while. Luckily having the subs low passed at 100hz keeps me from going overboard with the sub level since heavily boosting 20-100hz will quickly destroy the SQ while boosting 20-63hz will just sound bass heavy.

I'm definitely going to see what my normal listening level comes out to as soon as I get my 7th Droid replacement in the mail.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> The problem with this is (IMO) some people like a lot of Sub and that would give a much higher db level. I personally don't care for a bloated Sub heavy tune.


Depends on the song. A lot of heavy jazz that I listen to incorporates a double bass. A double bass practically lives on the sub.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Too loud. I can't help it. Every time I say I am going to listen to music at a reasonable level...I end up turning it up. I guess I am a little bit of a volume junkie.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

rsutton1223 said:


> Too loud. I can't help it. Every time I say I am going to listen to music at a reasonable level...I end up turning it up. I guess I am a little bit of a volume junkie.


Did you have your daily fix yet junkie?


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

I voted 26-30. I don't have an Alpine, I use a Pioneer that starts to clip around 45 and I think 50ish is the max. Either way, I usually have it loud enough that the steering wheel actually gives my hands a massage and the rear view mirror is entirely useless. I don't like being "that guy" at the stop light for the most part, but sometimes the ******* in me likes to see how many people roll their windows up while shooting a disapproving stare my way.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

DJ turn it up, crank it to da max! 

if I'm in the mood for loud, I keep it at about 19 on my W205... but have retarded amounts of power...


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

DJ turn it up, crank it to da max! 

if I'm in the mood for loud, I keep it at about 19 on my W205... but have retarded amounts of power...


----------



## tornaido_3927 (Nov 23, 2009)

Dammit! I clicked 1-5 because on my HU I listen to it at around -1db to -5db as -0db being the loudest


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 21, 2011)

Depends a lot on my mood and what I'm listening to, but on average I listen to my system from 28-35 (goes to 40). And there are some days that I'm "that guy" at the stoplight where I've got it cranked up. I don't even look at people around me because I don't give a **** what they think. I used to look around and if someone was staring, I'd just sit there and stare back at them, and I never lost a staring contest.


----------



## magnumsrt806 (Apr 22, 2011)

on my alpine im usually at 22-24


----------



## temposs (Mar 13, 2008)

When I was younger I would've been leaning towards the high end. Now I prefer comfortable listening - I picked 21-25.


----------



## hypeboy (Aug 16, 2011)

eardrum banger


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

My SQ system is 3500 watts...

Not that the car is actually capable of producing that much. But with the MS-8 doing gain matching, even 0dB on the MS-8 and 35/35 on the Alpine head unit, it stays clean. Very loud, but clean.

Normal listening volume is in the 27 area, depending on the volume of the recording.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

strakele said:


> My SQ system is 3500 watts...


The factory sound system in my car was '1200watts'.:laugh:


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Factory in mine was 230W I think, lol.

With a 110a alternator, I know it's not actually possible for all of my amps to get the current they need to produce their max at the same time, but the music I listen to doesn't call for that anyway.

The stupid amounts of power I have (500W to each midbass, 500W to each midrange, 750W to each sub) is just for dynamics. Everyone who has heard my system at meets and stuff has commented on the dynamics and ability to stay clean at any volume.


----------



## pnn23 (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm usually at 18-24 out of a 33 on my Clarion. I reserve the right for brief spurts up to 27-29 if I feelin' the song tho


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

I got mine at 15 but I can got to 22 b4 it starts to distort but I need to retune with an o-scope 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GRIFTER9931 (Aug 30, 2009)

The Loudest i go is 20 on my head unit an excelon X994


----------



## riceandpho (Dec 30, 2009)

pioneer 8600 , 40 max. i set gains at 30, normaly i play at 20 with bbe on, hpf at -12db 125hz front and back (rap). sometimes i play at 24 with bbe off, hpf at -12db 63hz to the front and back. focal 165k2p and a/d/s/ 346is all off jl 300/2 amps, using deck to control the crossover, bypassed all the crossover on the amps. i am that guy thats makes people around me roll up there window


----------



## kram (Aug 19, 2007)

when I want to rock, I'll go until my ears ring...............


----------



## kmarei (Nov 13, 2009)

BowDown said:


> Just curious how loud you listen to your system if say your volume went to 35 (Alpine).


WHAT?


----------



## IIGQ4U (Aug 8, 2011)

I typically don't turn mine up more than 24 which is approximately 94db in my case. I usually listen in the realm of 90db.


----------



## borahshadow (Jul 3, 2010)

My eclipse goes up to about 80 and I usually listen about 50-60 if I'm alone. If someone is in the car with me it's 40-50. It becomes basically inaudible under 30


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm running HU power from a CDA-117 on extremely sensitive stock comps until tax time (Saturn "Advanced Audio" 6.5s actually sound really good besides the lack of midbass), and it gets extremely loud at 20. 

So, I set my sub amp to that as maximum. I usually listen between 14-20, and 18+ will flex the roof from just one P1224 JBL sub.


----------



## dsauce16 (Feb 2, 2011)

jcollin76 said:


> How loud.... Too loud. Lol
> I can't help myself, I enjoy feeling it as much as hearing it.
> I'm not talking just bass, but the strike of a snare, rumble of toms, the reverb and wail of a guitar, etc.
> 
> I don't really get into it until I can feel the music, employing more of my senses than just hearing.



i agree with you 110%. im not talking about loud muddy, distorted, all out spl type listening...I love hearing those favorite songs crisp, vibrant, detailed, and loud! turning up the volume knob is like turning up the knob to my enjoyment, satisfaction, and pleasure when listening to music in my car!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dsauce16 said:


> i agree with you 110%. im not talking about loud muddy, distorted, all out spl type listening...I love hearing those favorite songs crisp, vibrant, detailed, and loud! turning up the volume knob is like turning up the knob to my enjoyment, satisfaction, and pleasure when listening to music in my car!


X2


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

I've always tuned my pioneer radios at 45 (out of 62 i think it is) so i never go above the 75% mark. with bigger systems and such, i love to feel my seat shake while still getting a decent level of sq from my components. i'm not skilled enough yet to try and custom speaker pods and such to make my soundstage better than it already is (to me). Sounds better than most around my area anyways and i compete SPL so


----------



## gokiburi (Jul 20, 2007)

kram said:


> when I want to rock, I'll go until my ears ring...............


Same here. And they usually ring for awhile after the music stops. That really can't be good.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

100 on the weekends!


----------



## alexg5775 (Apr 18, 2011)

I would say 20-30


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Well my HU goes up to 100 but I have a bass knob that goes up to 10 so I guess I'm at 110 when I really wanna jam out!


----------



## redbaronace (Sep 27, 2011)

I might listen louder if I could just get rid of all the feedback (noise) in my system.


----------



## redbaronace (Sep 27, 2011)

Your 35 might be my 20


----------



## davew18 (Oct 5, 2008)

jcollin76 said:


> How loud.... Too loud. Lol
> I can't help myself, I enjoy feeling it as much as hearing it.
> I'm not talking just bass, but the strike of a snare, rumble of toms, the reverb and wail of a guitar, etc.
> 
> ...


x2!!!


----------



## kkant (Feb 3, 2008)

drufuss said:


>


Aww. Beat me to it.


----------



## kkant (Feb 3, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> I don't have a wife, kids, or girlfriend I can play it as loud as I want. epper:


+1. And the hookers don't care anyway.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

redbaronace said:


> Your 35 might be my 20


this


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chad said:


> this





BowDown said:


> Just curious how loud you listen to your system if say your volume went to 35 (Alpine).


Do the math.


----------



## mht_v10 (Dec 10, 2005)

Loud enough to not to hear the fire truck blaring sirens


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

BowDown said:


> Do the math.


what units shall I use? Whipsnades?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chad said:


> what units shall I use? Whipsnades?


Shrute bucks.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

chad said:


> what units shall I use? Whipsnades?


If your head unit's max is 25 and his head unit's max is 35. Then you divide 25 by 35 and get the value of each unit. 25/35=.714

So if his normal listening volume is 22 then thats would equate to roughly 15 on your headunit.


Or you could use shrute bucks, but the conversions are very complicated.


----------



## Twisted-Woodroof (Sep 13, 2008)

I have Adcom Amps and Vifa Neo drivers, i crank it up from time to time. Kinda nice having the extra headroom.


----------



## Wattser93 (Mar 12, 2010)

According to my JL app on my iPhone, about 85-87db. Other SPL meter apps give similar readings too.

How much out of 35? Who knows, the stock Bose HU gives a knob for volume, but no visual display of volume, so I have no idea. I'd assume around 75% (just into a soft clip).

I'm in the process of installing my new system though, so it should get louder and cleaner. If I can hit 92db clean that'll be plenty. I like the sub to reach 130db for when I listen to dubstep and rap though.


----------



## DICE! (Jan 9, 2012)

I always have mine on about 34 on my headunit I love my soundquality music it's fantastic can't get enough of it


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

70/80 Eclipse AVN6620. 
I'm mostly around 55/80, but I'll let her loose in the summer time around the 70 mark.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

I usually have it between 60-75 on my eclipse (80 max),so I voted 26-30.
Gains set almost all the way down on the 3-ways,but still subless(over 5 mos and still waiting!) I guess the setting really depends on the recording.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Out of 80, I typically listen at 70-75. That's the loudest I can responsibly play it without frying the drivers. I have an Eclipse CD7200, so anything lower than, say, 80% of max volume is a level where one can effortlessly hold a conversation.

I hope to soon be able to cleanly, safely play it at full 80 though


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

on the alpine 18-25 depending on the song, I think 30? is max volume


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

LOUD!!!!! ask anyone.


----------



## bryce007 (Jan 12, 2012)

Louder than I should


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

At the exact volume it sounds good, haha. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

I actually listen to sports radio 95% of the time and only ocassionally turn it up....but, when I do it is all the way!!!


----------



## Bampity (Nov 2, 2010)

Oddly(or not)
FM Radio is too loud at 5-6/35
Am 15/35
CD 15-20/35
Aux(mp3 gizmo) 25-30/35
Anything higher than those and my highs sound like whistles to me.


----------



## Fi-brations (Jan 19, 2012)

HU CDE-123: vol 6-12 but thats with the mids on +1-4 and treble +1-3 and bass on +5-7 and LOUD on


----------



## Bud&Music (Jan 19, 2012)

Usually around 20 - 28


----------



## Wattser93 (Mar 12, 2010)

Bampity said:


> Oddly(or not)
> FM Radio is too loud at 5-6/35
> Am 15/35
> CD 15-20/35
> ...


I don't know if my CD player or AM tuner even works. Never tried them ;p 

I listen to my iPod 95% of the time, and the FM tuner for a local radio show that I occasionally tuned into.


----------



## KTMrida4life (Nov 24, 2011)

jcollin76 said:


> How loud.... Too loud. Lol
> I can't help myself, I enjoy feeling it as much as hearing it.
> I'm not talking just bass, but the strike of a snare, rumble of toms, the reverb and wail of a guitar, etc.
> 
> ...


Same here, glad to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

with the windows down 27(of 35) on my alpine 117 windows up 20-22 depending on the recording.


----------



## Metal Guru (Jun 14, 2011)

31-35. 99% of the time I'm running close to full tilt.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> Looks like a Marshall.


If it was a Marshall you probably couldn't turn it all the way up. I have a 50w amp that I struggle with how loud it is at home. It goes from 0 to too loud without even hitting 1.

Oh yeah, back on topic. I have a 1 hour ride each way for work and depending on what I am listening I do crank it pretty loud. The news not too loud, soft music a little louder, metal almost cranked all the way. BUT I have my system setup in a way that I can't turn it too loud because with car audio is how I developed tinnitus. 

WARNING: If your ears ring or feel like you have cotton balls inside them after you listen to loud music, that meas that you are listening to it TOO LOUD and you are causing PERMANENT DAMAGE to your ears. I now have CONSTANT ringing in my ears. Thank goodness I learned to live with it as there is no cure, otherwise it could really do a number on your sanity.


----------



## dblazian33 (Feb 22, 2012)

Max on my Eclipse is 80 but I tried limiting it to around 65. Normal listening for me is around 35-45 but every now and then when its on a song I like I'll crank it up to 60.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

Listen to my elcispe at around 70-75. CD7200MKII


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

I only listen to mine full blast when im in residential neighborhoods, if im on the highway or in the country i turn it way down.


----------

